# Dragging leg when crawling - Concern?



## J2

DS is is starting to crawl. But he always drags his left leg and only uses his right. When he does an army crawl, he pushes with his right leg, drags the left. When he is in the actual crawling position, same thing. Crawls with his right leg, drags the left. DH wonders if we should have him checked out (and my DH is not a run to the Dr (or whoever) type of person). He does bear weight on both legs when standing though and moves around both legs and feet to "dance" when being held in a stqanding position. This makes me think everything is fine and this is just how he crawls for now.

Anyone else's baby do this and then eventually crawl and walk just fine? Anything to be concerned about?


----------



## ArtistMama

Yup!

Dd did the 'one foot hop crawl' for a looong time. She always had one leg tucked under her, and walked one leg along foot-on-floor. Looked a little funny!

It graduated to the 'monkey walk' where she'd walk on her hands and feet.

She sometimes crawls normal now, and sometimes monkey walks. She is close to walking, I think. But too afraid to let go and try.


----------



## North_Of_60

Ava did it too. She'd drag one leg, then use one foot while using one knee. I just don't think she had the whole hand leg hand leg thing going on. If it's any consolation, she's mastered it now and is getting faster and faster every day.







:


----------



## RedOakMomma

Probably nothing, but a simple phone call could put your mind at ease. I'm not a call-the-doctor-for-everything peson myself, but when I feel that troubled inner feeling about something my boys are doing, I make sure to follow up on it.

If your mama (or dada) radar is going off, best to at least ask your pediatrician about it. Depending on how he or she wants to check it out, you can decide from there. Your ped might just want to physically examine his legs and hips (no biggie), or if there's really reason for concern order a CT or something. It'll be up to you how far you go, but at least you won't be worrying.

Oh, and either way, I'd wait a week or so and see how his crawling changes. In those early days of crawling, sometimes it takes a little time to get coordinated.







You could also try doing some baby massage, and see if that leg or hip shows any increased sensitivity to touch, massage pressure, or rotation. If so, then definitely call.


----------



## LilMama23

It's totally normal for babies to crawl with a dominant leg - my neighbor crawls with one leg down and one leg up ... it's adorable, she looks like a little monkey. But there's no harm in a call to the pediatrician to put your mind at ease.


----------



## Clarinet

My 15 month old still drags one leg when she's playing "puppy." She's been walking about three months now.


----------



## J2

I don't think anything is wrong. He holds onto things and stands up just fine and is starting to cruise furniture. When I mentioned that to DH he said that's a good point. We'll keep an eye on him but I am sure its all fine.


----------



## [email protected]

I was worried because he was scooting his right leg and he is getting bruises on his left leg from dragging it. Hes 11 months but hes premature so i thought that had something to do with it. i am still going to call his peditrician.


----------



## can't wait

FWIW....My preemie son also did this for about a month or two when he was learning to crawl. He outgrew it on his own and took his first step on his first birthday. Can't keep up with him now at 14 months!


----------



## tylerdylan

My DS is just starting to "crawl" too (he can't seem to get his giant bum off the ground just yet







). He drags his left leg behind him too like it's broken or dead. It makes me laugh because I know his leg is just fine.


----------

